# Shewee or Whiz Freedom?



## tigerbolt (Dec 10, 2014)

Hey everyone. I'm going on a camping trip with my family soon and I have a weak bladder. I was wondering if anyone has had experience with both products and if you could give me some advice on which on you preferred better. Please let me know which one was easier to use and had the best results. Also please let me know if they have something similar like this for bowl movements ha ha! (I can wish).

http://www.whizproducts.co.uk/en/whiz_freedom.aspx

http://www.shewee.com/


----------

